# Ducane furnace does not light.



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

is i the same pilot(not changed)? sandpaper the area where the ignitor spark hits the pilot metal check the pilot metal to ground to make sure it is solid......check the 24Vs at the secondary of your TR in the furnace make sure it is that or higher.it might have to hit into the area where the pilot gas comes up and out.just suggestions


----------



## uncleshah (Jan 16, 2009)

*29.4 V*

There is 29.4 V ac at the tranformer in the furnace


----------



## Dr Heat (Jan 14, 2009)

is this hot surface or spark ignition?


----------



## kennzz05 (Nov 11, 2008)

spark i think he mentioned, have you tried cleaning the pilot oriface hows the pilot flame look when you light it by hand lp or nat gas if lp did they convert the valve are you sure the spark is arcing to where its supposed to if its hard to see while its attempting pull the whole pilot assembly out and hook it back up outside of the furnace so you can watch it MAKE SURE GAS VALVE IS TURNED OFF,


----------



## Dr Heat (Jan 14, 2009)

kennzz05 said:


> spark i think he mentioned, have you tried cleaning the pilot oriface hows the pilot flame look when you light it by hand lp or nat gas if lp did they convert the valve are you sure the spark is arcing to where its supposed to if its hard to see while its attempting pull the whole pilot assembly out and hook it back up outside of the furnace so you can watch it MAKE SURE GAS VALVE IS TURNED OFF,


No he did not, he said electronic if he was a tech this would mean spark but he is not a tech and I cannot tell him how to fix his furnace till I know if it is spark or hot surface.


----------



## uncleshah (Jan 16, 2009)

*It is spark*

It is a spark ignitor


----------



## JohnH1 (Jan 9, 2009)

I think you mean the pilot does not light. When the pilot lights and proves then the main burners will come on. Unless this is a direct ignition IE: the spark lights off the main burners. I dont remember any Ducane units that do that though. So the problem is within the pilot and spark area.
1st. Did anyone pull and clean the pilot orfice. Actually clean it with a wire not blow in it.
2nd. If you can hand ligt the pilot and the pilot looks strong then eather the ignitor is probly not positioned correctly or the spark is weak then needing a new modual.


----------

